# New arrival: Steinhart Ocean One Vintage



## H.Solo

I know, I'm already a little late... well there was trouble getting this bad boy, this time... its always sold out! b-)

But I've known this piece for quite some time now... Gunter showed me the first prototype in march 2013










At a little GTG this summer it grew more complete and I started to really look forward to it










Now its finally here and the new ST.5 just runs just perfectly!

*Technical Details*
Type: OCEAN One Vintage
Item no.: T0223

*Movement*
*Automatic caliber ST.5 11 1/2'' Swiss made*
Hour, minute and central second
Hacking second
Anthracite galvanized bridges in cube-design
28,800 vibrations per hour
25 jewels
Shock protection with geometrically shaped, rotating spring
Decorated, skeletonized gold-plated rotor

*Functions*
Hour and minute with Superluminova Vintage "Old Radium"
Central second hand

Case: Stainless steel, polished and satin
Back: Stainless steel screwed, engraved
Diameter: 42 mm (1.65 inches), without crown
height: 16 mm
Weight: 190 g
Dial: Vintage black
Crystal: *Highly domed sapphire crystal, double anti-reflection coating on the inside*
Bezel: Stainless steel black
Indices: Superluminova Vintage Old Radium
Lug width: 22 mm
WaterRes: 300 metres/990 feet 30 ATM
Strap: Stainless steel 22 mm, screwed
Buckle: Stainless steel, safety clasp

I dropped the steel bracelet, the moment I got it... I like the ocean bracelets, but with this nice vintage watch with its warm colors something else was needed...
A green-grey natostrap was my first choice:





































(_I know the strap is "upside-down" - thats because I like it better that way! _)

The flat grey of the strap underlines the dark grey dial of the watch just perfectly... with the little accents in subdued metallic red and the warm golden hands with the nice beige Luminova its just a vintage-dream come true!










The case was a complete redesign of the Ocean case... completely new bezel design, new lugs (now with holes), no crownguard and a new large and very good feeling crown.










The nice ST.5 keeps hidden behind the steel caseback with the detailed engraving of a vintage divers helmet.










The Superluminova really hits the spot! Throw away your old tritium pieces! :-d




























Some leather straps to go with the ongoing winter-theme right now...




























My personal favorite:










So she stays on my wrist right now...



















The watch feels perfectly at home on my (8.5")wrist... comfort an readability is perfect, I couldn't think of anything else to wear right now... |>

(The following photographic equipment was used in these pictures: Canon EOS 650D, Tamron 180mm Makro, Canon EF 100mm L Makro, Tokina 35mm Makro)


----------



## jiber172r

Great photos!


----------



## cybercat

Very, very nice, H. Solo! - I have one ordered, fingers crossed & hoping it won't be too long a wait.

I like all the straps you show it with (kudos for the photography!), but the one - your 'personal favorite' - in the last 3 pictures definitley appeals the most to my sensibilities, and seems an absolutely _perfect_ match for the O1V's classic vintage goood looks, IMHO.

May I ask what make/model the strap is, & where I might order one?


----------



## twintop

Nice post, love the pics of the prototype.


----------



## MAJJ

Hi H.Solo,

Great pics, love them  plus thanks for the background history |>


----------



## Talisman39

Terrific photos! I just placed an order for mine right after looking at your photos, excited to be getting my first Steinhart after following the brand for quite a long time.


----------



## H.Solo

cybercat said:


> May I ask what make/model the strap is, & where I might order one?


Thank you all very much!

The strap I now have on my watch is this one here: Bracelet Kroko Vintage Brown - bracelet 22mm - Steinhart Watches


----------



## heatscore

Really great photos of the O1V!

I have to ask, what is that chronograph in your second pic. Is it a discontinued model? Very interesting.


----------



## garydusa

Great walk through!
And...Love that "_Paper Dial Mock Up" in the second pic..._:-!


----------



## eXis10z

BRavo! I have to say the O1V looks much much better on a leather/nato than it does on its bracelet. Very nice pictures as usual!


----------



## Uwe W.

heatscore said:


> what is that chronograph in your second pic. Is it a discontinued model?


Plenty of threads here on the Grand Prix. However, this one should get you up to speed: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/fir...modem-burner-692690.html?highlight=grand+prix


----------



## heatscore

Uwe W. said:


> Plenty of threads here on the Grand Prix. However, this one should get you up to speed: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/fir...modem-burner-692690.html?highlight=grand+prix


Thanks


----------



## cybercat

H.Solo said:


> Thank you all very much!
> 
> The strap I now have on my watch is this one here: Bracelet Kroko Vintage Brown - bracelet 22mm - Steinhart Watches


Thanks very much for the details, H.Solo - I've just ordered one, as well as the Steinhart 22mm steel deployment clasp for it. 
Thats the easy part done, now just need to wait patiently.... 

Cheers, William.


----------



## Riker

Once again Michael great pics mate, especially like the graded lume pics.....


----------



## H.Solo

Thank you, James and all the others! I really appreciate it!

Today I want to show you some comparison pictures. Especially the new superdomed glass is pretty interesting for all the vintage fans out there...

In this series I tried to flesh out the differences between the thematically more comparable models. Shown here are the Ocean Vintage Red (Plexi-version), the Ocean Vintage Military with the domed saphire and of course the new Ocean One Vintage with the superdomed saphire.

Also notice the fine details and differences in the casings.




























http://imageshack.us/a/img404/(I'M A SCAMMER)/stqw.jpg




























Here are the two most recent vintage models from Steinhart - in a head-to-head-match...




























And something for the straplovers...










Anything goes with this watch, as long as it's brown! ;-)


----------



## Plus9GMT

Stunning and well detailed, H. Solo.
Your time taken is much appreciated.


----------



## Will3020

impressive, nice lumy shots too


----------



## Jfha1210

H.Solo said:


> Thank you all very much!
> 
> The strap I now have on my watch is this one here: Bracelet Kroko Vintage Brown - bracelet 22mm - Steinhart Watches


I was about to order a MEVA strap... Until I realized that this one costs a thirth part (40/120)!!!!!! ?

Steinhart prices (for watches and accesories) are just incredible!!!!

If someone has both straps, can you please post a side by side picture to compare? Thanks a lot

EDIT: Satined or pulished buckle?


----------



## Plus9GMT

Jfha1210 said:


> I was about to order a MEVA strap... Until I realized that this one costs a thirth part (40/120)!!!!!! 
> 
> Steinhart prices (for watches and accesories) are just incredible!!!!
> 
> If someone has both straps, can you please post a side by side picture to compare? Thanks a lot
> 
> EDIT: Satined or pulished buckle?


I ordered both the MEVA Amostrap 22365 (Dec 14) and the Kroko by Steinhart yesterday.
May take sometime to arrive due to the holidays mail traffic.

Will post pics when I get.


----------



## garydusa

_Here is mine on a:_STEINHART "Strap Bronze Brown Vintage"
bracelet 22mm - Art.Nr. band258

High-quality vintage real calf leather wristband, with sepcial crash design, hand-made, with grey-blue stitches, convenient wearing comfort. Surface polished, very smooth. This wristband is made of top quality material. This wristband is limited supply.










_And yes,...that was taken next to a "Major Award"! _:-x


----------



## H.Solo

I hope, your wife doesn't water any plants near this "award"... ;-)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tony A.H

WOW Michael.
a very well done job. Superb Watch & Photography :-!. what's Not to like. 

agree, i personally prefer the Leather Strap than Metal. but then to each his own. some like it heavier.

Congratulations. a Great Christmas Gift to yourself to end the year with.


----------



## Travelller

Great review sir, not to mention excellent eye candy |>










As you are one of a lucky few to possess all three, how do they "wear" and which one will be your go-to Ocean? Can I assume the base case is identical for all three, so that they more or less "sit" on one's wrist in the same way (I'm of course assuming that all three are 42mm)?

Thanks again for the GREAT review and comparison posts :-!


----------



## Reaper85

H.Solo said:


> The watch feels perfectly at home on my (8.5")wrist... comfort an readability is perfect, I couldn't think of anything else to wear right now... |>


That is a very big 8.5" wrist and the watch already looks big. What about us with 6-6.5" wrist, are we out of luck?
Don't get me wrong, I can wear 42mm watches just fine, even Planet Ocean, but these goddamn straight lugs are killing me.


----------



## Travelller

Reaper85 said:


> That is a very big 8.5" wrist and the watch already looks big. What about us with 6-6.5" wrist, are we out of luck?
> Don't get me wrong, I can wear 42mm watches just fine, even Planet Ocean, but these goddamn straight lugs are killing me.


I have a 6.75" wrist and it fits me just fine. Not the most curved lugs out there, to be sure, but there is _some_ curve in there...


----------



## docjoe

I knew it was a picture next to your "major award"! An apt picture considering the holiday season!

Enjoy your new watch!

Best wishes.

Joe



garydusa said:


> _Here is mine on a:_STEINHART "Strap Bronze Brown Vintage"
> bracelet 22mm - Art.Nr. band258
> 
> High-quality vintage real calf leather wristband, with sepcial crash design, hand-made, with grey-blue stitches, convenient wearing comfort. Surface polished, very smooth. This wristband is made of top quality material. This wristband is limited supply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _And yes,...that was taken next to a "Major Award"! _:-x


----------



## Hoppyjr

These are really nice watches.....I love mine! They also look great on all colors of NATO strap, but the grey one really works best with the dial. I'm impressed with the accuracy (about +5 per day) and I don't normally care about that, but this is quite a nice surprise at this price point. I also like how my crown lines up perfectly, as in the OP's initial post.

Here's mine....


----------



## Plus9GMT

Jfha1210 said:


> "I was about to order a MEVA strap... Until I realized that this one costs a thirth part (40/120)!!!!!! 
> 
> Steinhart prices (for watches and accesories) are just incredible!!!!
> 
> If someone has both straps, can you please post a side by side picture to compare? Thanks a lot"
> 
> ----------
> 
> I apologies for the boring shot. The Kroko by Steinhart and the MEVA Amostrap 22365.


----------



## google

beautiful photos, beautiful watch! congrats!


----------



## H.Solo

Travelller said:


> Great review sir, not to mention excellent eye candy |>
> As you are one of a lucky few to possess all three, how do they "wear" and which one will be your go-to Ocean? Can I assume the base case is identical for all three, so that they more or less "sit" on one's wrist in the same way (I'm of course assuming that all three are 42mm)?
> 
> Thanks again for the GREAT review and comparison posts :-!


Thank you, and all others for the very positive feedback! |>

The case for the new Ocean One Vintage was a completely new design... You can spot the differences mainly in the lugs.

Imho the new Ocean "sits" just perfectly on the wrist... It is my go-to-watch in general right now, which is rare for me, because I seldomly actually wear a watch longer than a week...


----------



## fenian

Stunning pictures from everyone, and congrats to those who own one already. Gunther has outdone himself with this design!


----------



## Fullers1845

Beautiful shots, H. Solo. I especially appreciate the comparison with the OVM and O1VR.

Cheers!


----------



## H.Solo

Thanks a lot!

I switched to a charcoal-grey Steinhart strap today... looks nice, but doesn't do much about bringing out the warm golden tone of the watch.


----------



## Tony A.H

H.Solo said:


> I switched to a charcoal-grey Steinhart strap today... looks nice, but doesn't do much about bringing out the warm golden tone of the watch.


agree with you Michael.
you could get away with that. however, a Beige Stitching instead will match up the Dial Nicely.
but i'm sure you can find a few in your Strap Box.;-)

Cheers & Happy New Year


----------



## Ramblin man

MAJJ said:


> Hi H.Solo,
> 
> Great pics, love them  plus thanks for the background history |>


+1


----------



## H.Solo

Back to the nato... just perfect!


----------



## Hoppyjr

H.Solo said:


> Back to the nato... just perfect!


^ yes, it is.


----------



## H.Solo

Got out the good ol' MP-E65 today... take a look!


















































































Unfortunately some are not 100% in focus, but the lens is very hard on the used material... I think I'll need way better supporting gear to unleash its full power. But for a view unusual sights its still pretty neat!


----------



## Travelller

5X Macro... damn! Very nice photographs |> - would reveal any and all manufacturing failures and it looks like (your) O1V is flawless! Amazing for this price range :-!


----------



## Fullers1845

Wow! Beauty.


----------



## bvc2005

Awesome!


----------



## H.Solo

I got something new and have to tell everyone!!! ;-)

Gunter Steinhart showed me the new specially made leather straps for the Ocean One Vintage yesterday and I could even take em home with me to try them out! ;-)

Both straps are made from very fine vintage leather in 22-18mm width and come with the Steinhart signed folding clasp. The straps are very thickly padded (about 7mm) on the watch side and get pretty thin (about 2-3mm) and the clasp side. Looks very nice and doesn't put that much weight and bulk on the strap for this relatively small watch.

There is a lighter reddishbrown version and one in a rough vintagebrown color. Both straps come with a vanilla colored contrast stitching, which matches the color of the watches Superluminova perfectly. The straps are extremely soft and comfortable.

Now for the pictures - first off the vintagebrown version:



















I cut my reddishbrown strap open with a scalpel so I could mount a pin buckle, which fits my arm better and adds even less bulk to the clasp side of the strap an the wrist.



















Comparison of the two versions:



















... and on the wrist - due to the thick padding the strap matches the contour of the watch very nicely - looks perfectly matched! |>




























Both versions are in stock now (I think I might have gotten the first ones right out of the boxes!) They should be ready to order from the website soon, or at least via special request per email/telephone! :-!


----------



## eXis10z

Those straps look very good! Great work on Steinhart part!


----------



## Travelller

H.Solo said:


> ...There is a lighter reddishbrown version and one in a rough vintagebrown color. Both straps come with a vanilla colored contrast stitching, which matches the color of the watches Superluminova perfectly. The straps are extremely soft and comfortable...
> ... I cut my reddishbrown strap open with a scalpel so I could mount a pin buckle...


Looking good |> I didn't quite understand why you had to "cut the strap open" to fit a regular buckle? I'm not big on clasps for leather straps... kind of wish they would offer it as an option...


----------



## H.Solo

Travelller said:


> I didn't quite understand why you had to "cut the strap open" to fit a regular buckle?


Because there's no opening for the pin... (see my first picture)


----------



## Travelller

...doh. My bad. ;-)


----------



## bvc2005

Nice. Those straps takes "Vintage" to a whole new level. How does it wear/feel on leather?


----------



## H.Solo

bvc2005 said:


> How does it wear/feel on leather?


For me it's just perfect... very light and comfortable. The brown color of the leather really brings this watch to life!


----------



## Fullers1845

H.Solo said:


>


Wow! That is the perfect strap for the O1V. Well done, Steinhart.


----------



## marcanton

Hi! I would like to ask where did you buy that green-gray natostrap? Awesome combo!


----------



## Dino7

Agree this looks like the perfect strap for the O1V , would like to get one for mine if anyone could help - was this reddish brown one available to buy as I can't see it on the website , or is it just sold out does anyone know ?


----------



## Diver527

These look great! With the black bay and new vintage omega around, they are tempting me! Great price too!


----------



## Baldrick

Dino7 said:


> Agree this looks like the perfect strap for the O1V , would like to get one for mine if anyone could help - was this reddish brown one available to buy as I can't see it on the website , or is it just sold out does anyone know ?


+1

Also can't see it on the Steiny site, but will drop them an email to see if/when it will be in stock in future.


----------



## Baldrick

By way of update, I received a response from Steinhart saying the chestnut strap (I sent them the picture above) was No. 262 on their site. 

I'd already ordered that strap number, which looks to me to be a different strap - more coffee-coloured than chestnut. 

I still cannot see the chestnut one on their site, which is disappointing. Perhaps it looks different in their photos?

In any case, the good news is that I just received a shipping confirmation for my O1V and strap, so all being well I should be wearing it - whether chestnut or coffee - next week. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## wkd

Baldrick said:


> By way of update, I received a response from Steinhart saying the chestnut strap (I sent them the picture above) was No. 262 on their site.
> 
> I'd already ordered that strap number, which looks to me to be a different strap - more coffee-coloured than chestnut.
> 
> I still cannot see the chestnut one on their site, which is disappointing. Perhaps it looks different in their photos?
> 
> In any case, the good news is that I just received a shipping confirmation for my O1V and strap, so all being well I should be wearing it - whether chestnut or coffee - next week. Really looking forward to it!


that strap looks old. if its vegetable tanned leather the coffee will age to a chestnut color with wear. if you want to darken it straight away you could try using mink oil but test it out on a hidden part of the strap to see if you like how dark it gets


----------



## Baldrick

wkd said:


> that strap looks old. if its vegetable tanned leather the coffee will age to a chestnut color with wear. if you want to darken it straight away you could try using mink oil but test it out on a hidden part of the strap to see if you like how dark it gets


Yeah, that could be it, although I was going of H.Solo's 11 Jan post and pics, which suggests there are two different straps. Not the end of the world, as I can always pick up another strap elsewhere if I think it's worth it. I'll know soon enough though as I have just been informed that my watch has been released through customs. Result!


----------



## Loevhagen

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Will3020

Loevhagen said:


> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage by Loevhagen, on Flickr


impressive pic and piece !


----------



## Loevhagen

Thanks - just one more from same shoot.


Steinhart O1V by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Baldrick

Loevhagen said:


> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Yeah, that strap really is the best I have seen on this watch. The more I see it the more gutted / impressed I am that it's a home project and not available commercially. Nice one!


----------



## Loevhagen

I prefer non-tapered straps. Hard to find in a design I like; DIY was the answer.


O1V with DIY leather strap by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Michael81

I am _this _close to pulling the trigger on this watch. And I've just spent €900 on a Stowa flieger. I think I have a problem.


----------



## CHawk68462

If this watch was 40mm, I would own it, no questions asked. I wish. The lug to lug on these is just too long for me. 

Anyway, beautiful strap and shot. Well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khoi

CHawk68462 said:


> If this watch was 40mm, I would own it, no questions asked. I wish. The lug to lug on these is just too long for me.
> 
> Anyway, beautiful strap and shot. Well done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I concur. 42 is just too big. 40mm is more appropriate for this vintage style. What's the lug to lug measurement?


----------



## TheJackel2013

Because of the domed crystal and the bezel design, it wears smaller than 42 would suggest. I have 6.75" wrists and it looks very proportional. 

It's one of my favourites in my rotation. buy one, you won't regret it. but get the vintage leather strap.


----------



## Khoi

TheJackel2013 said:


> Because of the domed crystal and the bezel design, it wears smaller than 42 would suggest. I have 6.75" wrists and it looks very proportional.
> 
> It's one of my favourites in my rotation. buy one, you won't regret it. but get the vintage leather strap.


I would definitely get the leather strap, suits the style of the watch better. Is it any cheaper with the leather option? I have a 6' wrist and wear a 40-41mm Sarb059, I'm hesitate to jump to 42mm. I wish it had the min markers from 0-15 on the bezel though.


----------



## cybercat

Khoi said:


> (snip) I wish it had the min markers from 0-15 on the bezel though.


Hi Khoi,

It's basically a homage to the Rolex 6200 from 1954, which AFIK was the first Submariner, and did not have the minute markers on the bezel. Think those came along shortly afterwards.









Interesting read about it, and one watch in particular, here : - 
The First Rolex Submariner Ref 6200 Big Crown 200 Meter Waterproof during Day Trip to Geneva | Rolex Passion Report

You'll notice that the famous 'James Bond' Rolex 6538 (as worn by Sean Connery in the first four 007 films) doesn't have the minute markers on the bezel either.









Hope at least some of that was interesting. :roll:

Cheers, William.


----------



## Khoi

I familiar with what watch it's based off of I just wish it did for the sake of utility. I use the timer on my current watches daily, not for diving, but for breaks at work and for baking cookies, you know, manly stuff.


----------



## Khoi

BTW, that's a great article.


----------



## Sri

Got one for myself a couple weeks ago... Not too bad... I personally would have preferred the watch a bit smaller to better that vintage look... Great quality watch for price but the most impressive bit so far has been the COSC level accurate time keeping...

Good day Gentlemen

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

While many here would for authenticity prefer a smaller one, me on the other hand would race to the "order" button if there would be a 45-46mm variant. As I mentioned elsewhere, my colleague has an equally vintage looking 46 mm Breitling Superocean Heritage, and it is just wonderful - all the more remarkable as this is the first time I like a Breitling model.

For those who want a smaller one, while it is not really the same concept, I find that the rather wonderful Seiko SARB017 "Alpinist" could offer a lot of the charm that you desire.


----------



## Travelller

MrDagon007 said:


> ...an equally vintage looking 46 mm Breitling Superocean Heritage, and it is just wonderful - all the more remarkable as this is the first time I like a Breitling model.


If you're talking about the Heritage, I completely agree!!!


----------



## MrDagon007

Indeed the 46mm Heritage. I never thought that one day I would lust after a Breitling. The Ocean One Vintage would be awesome in that size...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

Agreed, my preference would be to see the O1V offered in a 45-46mm version.....



MrDagon007 said:


> Indeed the 46mm Heritage. I never thought that one day I would lust after a Breitling. The Ocean One Vintage would be awesome in that size...
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

In this picture and some other ones, the O1V looks like it has a very dark almost black dial. Is that just the photo or was the dial darker before. I just received my O1V and it has a very gray dial. (see below). Did Steinhart make a change?


----------



## twintop

No, dial color has always been the same.
It's just the way the lighting in some pics makes the dial look darker or lighter.


----------



## Travelller

valuewatchguy said:


> ...I just received my O1V and it has a very gray dial. (see below). Did Steinhart make a change?


The first sample you posted got a little contrast tweak to boost the gold hands and markers, the second is a typical wristshot taken under office lighting.

While not 100% accurate*, my shot shows the O1V's "vintage faded-black" dial next to the OVM (1st Gen) black dial:








_*I didn't bother using my Kodak grey card for the shot... _


----------



## valuewatchguy

Travelller said:


> The first sample you posted got a little contrast tweak to boost the gold hands and markers, the second is a typical wristshot taken under office lighting.
> 
> While not 100% accurate*, my shot shows the O1V's "vintage faded-black" dial next to the OVM (1st Gen) black dial:
> 
> _*I didn't bother using my Kodak grey card for the shot... _


Okay thanks. I'm still a little unsure of the gray on the O1V which is why I haven't taken it out of the plastic yet. Need to decide within my 14 days if I will keep it. So far it looks better in pictures than under my office lighting without a gray card.

The domed crystal is really special though. I may just need to give it a little more time.


----------



## twintop

Take it out of the office lighting and you will want to tear off the plastic 

All joking aside, when I'm at home the dial looks a lot darker, more like what traveller's pic looks like.
The darker the environment you're in, the darker the dial.


----------



## Cubes

I ordered one from Steinhart after reading this and other threads. It arrived yesterday. You are right about the face so I slapped a grey Nato on it. Looks good. Great watch and value.


----------

